# Continuata Connect preferences question *RESOLVED*



## kgdrum (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi-
After a recent hard drive failure I’ve been reinstalling libraries on a new SSD.its been going well,last night I installed OT Metropolis Ark 2 via Connect and it installed without a problem(I was pleasantly surprised)
Now I’m now trying to install Time Macro and when I start the installation I’m getting an error message that i don’t have enough space on my hd.i have 1tb of space left on my new SSD and I have 220 gig available on another Sample drive option.
The lack of space Connect is referring to is my boot SSD which only has 35gig available,I have looked at Connect preferences and the little wrench icon to choose the installation to utilize one of my Sample drives to house Time Macro like I did with M-Ark 2 but I can’t find a way to get Connect to see my choice of using one of my Sample drives for the install Time Macro it only seems to offer the boot drive for the installation.Does anyone know why I might not now be seeing a way to change the installation destination via Connect to a preferred SSD like I have previously?

Thanks,

KG


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 22, 2020)

In case anyone has this issue with setting or changing the file path with downloading via Connect/Continuata. The solution is to hold the shift key when you click on the download tab in the Connect app,this allows you to change the file path.
A BIG Thanks to Tobias and Ariel @ Orchestral Tools for the great products and support.


----------



## Luke W (Jan 27, 2021)

Thanks for coming back to share the solution!


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 27, 2021)

Luke W said:


> Thanks for coming back to share the solution!


my pleasure 👍


----------



## MeloKeyz (Jul 23, 2022)

Actually, when you paste the code and hit download button, it should automatically opens up a file explorer dialog box to select the installation path without holding any shifts then it starts downloading after that. At least, this is its behavior on Windows, are you on Mac? A very strange design for an installer/downloader app. No wonder why they developed a new one called "Conduct".


----------

